# Middle School Teacher/ Porn actreess



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 8, 2012)

Some jobs just shouldn't be mixed together.



> A California middle school teacher has been placed on leave after administrators learned from students that the educator appears in porn videos available online.
> 
> Stacie Halas, a 31-year-old science teacher at Richard B. Haydock Intermediate School in Oxnard, was removed from the classroom Monday, three days after pupils reported spotting her in a series of X-rated clips.
> 
> ...


http://www.thesmokin...-in-porn-768912

Edit: material on link may be NSFW as it has changed up a good but since I posted it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 8, 2012)

well giving al the info as to where to find the offending acts isn't going to help the situation. Media overreacting again.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2012)

I rented a movie with a similar theme shortly after turning 18 and finally being able to go behind the curtain to the no no section of the video store.

Also, the article says penal code while talking about porn.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 8, 2012)

ummm.... why did that read like it was a movie trailer rather than an article... I'm scared to click the link at work..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2012)

I find it weird that middle school kids would have told anyone about finding her online. I definitely wouldn't have been going to my parents or another teacher at school telling them who I saw in a porn video when I was 12.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2012)

Even though it's censored, she's definitely got big beautiful brains. With brains that size, she can be my teacher anytime...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2012)

Do kids even look at porn at 12? That's real young.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 8, 2012)

The cable does not get fixed.

^^agree on the movie trailer bit, exactly how I read it: "Parents.... your kids are probably reading this right now, and realizing this is a huge temptation to view. Why? Well I'll give you a teaser..."


----------



## pbrme (Mar 8, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> I find it weird that middle school kids would have told anyone about finding her online. I definitely wouldn't have been going to my parents or another teacher at school telling them who I saw in a porn video when I was 12.


The kid that told is probably getting beat up by the 7th graders at recess.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 8, 2012)

I think if I were the principal I would have tried to keep this as quiet as possible instead of "Hey kids, turns out your teacher was/is a porn star. Do not under any circumstances google her name on porn sites because if you do you will find video of her screwing a pizza delivery man."


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 8, 2012)

pbrme said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I find it weird that middle school kids would have told anyone about finding her online. I definitely wouldn't have been going to my parents or another teacher at school telling them who I saw in a porn video when I was 12.
> ...


Yep.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2012)

My high school orchestra teacher was convicted of touching 5 year olds

I took a music appreciation class in college soring semester. That summer, the prof was busted for being the star of a line of kiddie porn movies. While out on bail awaiting sentencing, he hanged himself.


----------



## Slugger926 (Mar 8, 2012)

This was nothing new. If you Google Sucks her name, someone posted about her on a forum back in 2009. That is probably how the school district found out by just searching for names of all of their teachers. This snooping stuff is becoming an industry of its own, and the instructors in grad school recommended everyone delete all of their online profiles. Yesterday on Fox, they said some employers are making interviewees hand over their Facebook passwords on their job applications.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2012)

I remember doing an "onine purge" as I was going through the legal analysis for the Sheriff's office. I made sure that if anyone googled my name, they would only find a couple things tied to school , my Linked-in profile, or my facebook page (which is blocked to all but my friends).

The thought of needing to defend my professional credibility against some of the stuff I had online (like Myspace) was more than enough reason to delete most of it. The other thing that helps keep me censored with what I post online is the fact that I "friended" my parents on Facebook.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2012)

pbrme said:


> The cable does not get fixed.


Which one is Log Jammin'?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 8, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> The other thing that helps keep me censored with what I post online is the fact that I "friended" my parents on Facebook.


^^ THIS...

all that pops up on me with Google Sucks should be my linked in...and some random other people with the same name...


----------



## pbrme (Mar 8, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> > The cable does not get fixed.
> ...


When he moved to Hollywood he had to go door to door to tell everyone he was a pederast


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 9, 2012)

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > pbrme said:
> ...


What's a pederast Walter?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 9, 2012)

Looked her up when I got home last night. She certainly has some big beautiful brains...

It got me thinking though, I wonder if anyone has looked into one of those "What are they doing now" TV specials for the girls from the Girls Gone Wild movies. The movies started back in the 90's, so some of those girls are now in their mid-30's and are probably well into their respective careers.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 9, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...









*"*_*I got a rash man*_*"*


----------



## pbrme (Mar 9, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Looked her up when I got home last night. She certainly has some big beautiful brains...
> 
> It got me thinking though, I wonder if anyone has looked into one of those "What are they doing now" TV specials for the girls from the Girls Gone Wild movies. The movies started back in the 90's, so some of those girls are now in their mid-30's and are probably well into their respective careers.


Look at it... a young trophy wife, in the _parlance of our times_, you know, and she, uh, uh, owes money all over town, including to known pornographers


----------

